# Nice Smallmouth caught at Portage Lakes



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

This smallie nailed my J-Bug this morning fishing near the new ramp. There was a school of them bustin' shad for about an hour. Got this one to take the bait. Tight lines!!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice fish but that looks like a largemouth


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Not bad! But I also believe that's a largemouth


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope, that's a smallmouth. Look at the color and size of the mouth. 100% a smallie. I was there and caught it.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Largemouth


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The size of the mouth is not determinative but the hinge point is. The color can help but is a secondary identifier. Unfortunately this pic doesn't show either. Nice fish though.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Largemouth


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Black Crappie


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't think a smallmouth that size could have a mouth that big. That opened mouth is just as big in diameter as it's body.... If not bigger. So 100% black crappie and thats my final answer!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice size bass but it is a large mouth.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

BIG mouth bass all day. Nice fish though.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

100% nice largemouth.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

It might actually be the rare and elusive Pacu


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm with OP. Smallmouth.

I think

Most important takeaway for OP is to take better photos of your fish!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Typical dark largie due to hiding in weeds at portage lakes! Nice catch though.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Post upa better pic im saying largie


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've caught lots of smallies. That's definitely a dark bodied largemouth.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Largemouth all day nice fish thou


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Troll wasting everyone's time.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i think some of these people need a fish id book


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When I read the title of the thread the first thing I thought was ....... "somebody is starting their own stocking program". 

Then I looked at the picture.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would have to say largemouth that looks like me in the summer.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Aside from the fish ID, I saw Marty Salchak catch a Smallie on the weed edge at Turkeyfoot a few years back. It was during a tournament and it weighed a little over 5 lbs. Beautiful fish! I guess there might still be a few in there.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't listen to the d-bags busting your chops. Nice fish, congratulations


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

triton175 said:


> Don't listen to the d-bags busting your chops. Nice fish, congratulations


Whos the d-bgs? The OP came back to the thread and said its a smallmouth again. Lol, more of a troll thread dont ya think? Or do you honestly think thats a smallie?


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nope, that's a smallmouth. Look at the color and size of the mouth. 100% a smallie. I was there and caught it.


It's definitely a Largemouth Bass.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

triton175 said:


> Don't listen to the d-bags busting your chops. Nice fish, congratulations


No one is busting him. Ive only seen one d bag in this thread. And it isnt the op


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

triton175 said:


> Don't listen to the d-bags busting your chops. Nice fish, congratulations


Seriously? Our members are trying to help and you want to cause trouble for it? We really do not need your trash talk here frankly.

I once posted the same thing. Caught a big bass, thought it was a small mouth, posted a pic and was EDUCATED on why it was a large mouth and how to tell the difference. 

I didn't get mad, I was thankful and now I can properly ID a bass due to the generosity of our members taking the time to explain. No one was called a d-bag for doing it.

We have enough hate on FB, do we need more here?


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

I would say that's a largemouth also but I know there are smallmouth bass in there. A guy I know caught a bunch of them during a tournament last year and had pictures to prove it.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Eye is too black for a smallmouth. Nice catch tho.... unless you are trolling, in which case, nice catch anyway


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

There have been reports of smallies caught in Plx since the 90's . They are in there but seldom caught. Most are Lake Erie transplants.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

My apologies but I couldn't help but think of this thread when I read the headline to this story:
https://www.bassmaster.com/fishing-smallmouth-bass/smallmouth-aren-t-largemouth


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys are hilarious. Look up the OP's name and read all his troll posts. 

I'm positive he's kicking back and laughing at everyone in here.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Lol not hi jacking the thread but that was a pretty nice article Buick! Lol fun read


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Buick Riviera said:


> My apologies but I couldn't help but think of this thread when I read the headline to this story:
> https://www.bassmaster.com/fishing-smallmouth-bass/smallmouth-aren-t-largemouth


I've reported this guy at least twice before and he's at it again. This guy is a complete phony everybody. Check his posts from the past if you don't recognize him....or her.


----------

